# chkdsk /r or chkdsk /r /f



## 2teky

I always see people post about running chkdsk /r /f but i thought that chkdsk /r did all the repairs on the disk. Why would you run chkdsk /r /f instead of just chkdsk /r


----------



## 2teky

bump.


----------



## elf

/f - fixes errors on the disk
/r - Locates bad sectors and recovers readable information (implies /f)

directly from the chkdsk /?
It would seem all you need is /r


----------



## dai

i have always used r but i noticed ms seems to recommend f in vista

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/chkdsk.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## deanster

Here's some info from Microsoft's site about this...

Looks like /f doesn't check for bad sectors while /r does




Manual steps to run Chkdsk at the command prompt
1. Click Start, and then Run. 
2. In Open, type cmd, and then press ENTER. 
3. Use one of the following procedures: • To run Chkdsk in read-only mode, at the command prompt, type chkdsk, and then press ENTER. 
• To repair errors without scanning the volume for bad sectors, at the command prompt, type chkdsk volume:/f, and then press ENTER.

Note If one or more of the files on the hard disk are open, you will receive the following message: 
Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)
Type Y, and then press ENTER to schedule the disk check, and then restart your computer to start the disk check. 
• To repair errors, locate bad sectors, and recover readable information, at the command prompt, type chkdsk volume:/r, and then press ENTER. 

Note If one or more of the files on the hard disk are open, you will receive the following message: 
Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)
Type Y, and then press ENTER to schedule the disk check, and then restart your computer to start the disk check.


----------

